# Help - NTSC 1973 - V Class



## longstreath

Does anyone have a class photo of ‘V’ Class - Deck, 2nd July – 26th October 1973?

I was at the NTSC in this class, but have lost everything from those days. Would be really interested to get a class photo, and to hear from anyone who was there at that time.

Thanks,
Mark Longstreath


----------



## longstreath

Just noticed I have got the acronym **** backwards. Should read NSTC, not NTSC.(Whaaa)


----------

